
Image scanner built using a Lego Mindstorms EV3 set - javicorper
https://github.com/javiercordero/LEGO-EV3-Image-Scanner
======
liamkinne
LEGO Mindstorms has had a profound impact on my development in robotics from
an early age. My mother was an IT teacher that used them to teach programming
which gave me a unique opportunity to make whatever I wanted with the ten or
so kits she had.

LEGO have a slogan of sorts, "Learning through play," which couldn't be more
true with their Mindstorms kits.

------
benguild
Nice, I remember building a scanner with LEGO Dacta at one point. So cool.

~~~
javicorper
Thanks! I saw an article on how to build a scanner with the original LEGO
Mindstorms, a year after it had launched. Seeing that all those years ago is
what inspired me to make this one.

------
pepijndevos
I wonder if there would be a way to get a better resolution, either by some
sort of lens or custom sensor, or by using some clever software interpolation.

~~~
javicorper
Using the current gears setup, it is possible to increase resolution a bit by
lowering rotation unit values to one of the axis. This makes the maximum
resolution result in an anamorphic, yet more detailed, image.

A custom sensor or lens, and using a dual rail instead of a monorail, could
also improve image accuracy. If you gather data while the sensor is moving,
using a second microcontroller, it would increase resolution greatly. You'd
have to be careful for motion blur though.

